# Basics



## showgun (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking for a professional obedience trainer- sit,stay,down,heel, etc...If you know of any worth the money please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That stuff is easy...

Do you not have the time, first time dog owner, challenging dog? Why do you want to pay someone to do what you could in just 10-15 minutes twice a day? There are lots of great books and DVDs out there to help too.  

Hell, come over and I'll get you started for free. :wink:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Tex is right! No point in paying someone to do this. It will be rewarding for you and the dog if you do this yourself.

BTW..very generous offer Tex!  

Rick


----------

